# Heard the bonita bite has been slow



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

Anyone have any info to the contrary - willing to travel to any of the open gulf facing piers in the area for a shot at these....Also, I heard the kings are going pretty good - but that most are caught on cigar minnows...is anyone here having success on articials - I promise not to interfere with anyone's drift (very adapt at navigating my casting around other folks trolly rigs, dead and live drifted baits, etc from my experiences of fishing from some piers off the 'other end' (juno beach) of Florida...LOL

Basically just want to know if most of the kings are caught on cigar minnows because that's just what most people use, or are they just not hitting artificials very well


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Haven't been to the pier in a few weeks, but get a sabiki. The Ely's are there and are good king bait. Use the smaller size sabiki hooks for them.


----------

